
Hong Kong domestic helpers from Indonesia, Philippines struggle through protests - hktruth
https://www.scmp.com/news/hong-kong/politics/article/3031541/hong-kongs-domestic-helpers-indonesia-and-philippines
======
ngcc_hk
Communist party owned paper. Have you heard any story about actual hurt other
than by the police. There is no truth in it.

